# Tiefe?



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2004)

Egal wo man nachliest, die Angaben, wie tief ein Teich mindestens sein soll, sind überall anders. Besonders wenn es sich um ein Teich ohne Fische handeln soll. Ich habe teilweise gelesen, 50 - 60 cm Tiefe sei ausreichend, aber es gibt auch die Meinung, dass es mindestens 80 - 100 cm sein müssen. Unser Garten ist nicht gerade riesig, der Teich wird daher eher klein, daher möchte ich so flach wie möglich und so tief wie nötig, aber wie tief ist das? Reichen 60 cm wirklich aus, dass auch Tiere (__ Schnecken, __ Molche o.ä.) im Teich überwintern können? Bei uns wirds im Winter schon mal empfindlich kalt. Und wie verhält sich das mit diesen Styorpor-Eisfreihaltern? Kann man diese als zusätzliche Hilfe für den Teich bzw. die Tiere einsetzen oder macht das keinen Sinn? Fragen über Fragen...

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carola,

eine spannende Frage.

Ich habe selbst einen ca. 5 Wochen alten Pflanzenteich und habe mir diese Frage naturlich auch gestellt.

Wichtig für die im Teich überwinternden Tiere ist der Sauerstoffvorrat. Eine möglichst große Wassermenge bedeutet viel Sauerstoffvorrat. Bei einem Teich mit flachen Uferböschungen befindet sich die größte Wassermenge im oberen Bereich des Teiches (Trichterform). Da aber der obere Bereich des Teiches im Winter zufriert, ist damit auch eine große Wassermenge gebunden und steht nicht mehr als Sauerstoffvorrat zur Verfügung. 

Fazit: Je flacher die Uferböschungen sind, desto tiefer sollte der Teich sein.

Meiner ist ca. 100 cm tief.
Zum Teichprofil und zum optimalen Pflanzenteich gibt es ja Fachbeiträge hier im Forum.
Das Klima am Teichstandort spielt hier sicherlich auch eine Rolle. Bei mir am Niederrhein herrscht eher ein gemäßigtes, von der Nordsee beeinflusstes Klima.

Eisfreihalter dienen weiger zur Sauerstoffzufuhr sondern eher zum Abführen von Faulgasen.

Also ich würde eine Mindesttiefe von 80-100 cm vorschlagen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo Georg,

das Thema ist wirklich gut - und sehr vielschichtig. Meine persönliche Meinung: 50 bis 60 (oder sogar noch weniger) cm reichen vollkommen aus. Aber dann kommt eben das, was *wir *wollen - und nicht die Natur.

Wir wollen, dass uns der Teich lange erhalten bleibt, also nicht so schnell verlandet. Flache Naturteiche verlanden nun einmal sehr rasch, wenn man abgestorbene Pflanzenmasse nicht konsequent entfernt und zudem die Ufer flach gehalten sind.

Wir wollen, dass nicht nur Pflanzen, sondern möglichst alle Amphibien und Insekten den Winter gut überstehen. Der Natur ist es egal, wenn es ein Grossteil der Froschpopulation im Teich nicht überlebt. Das regelt sich von selbst. Wir mögen keine 50 toten __ Frösche im Frühjahr vorfinden.

Wir wollen möglichst auch freie Wasserfläche sehen. Das ist allein ein menschliches Bedürfnis, das bei bestimmten Uferneigungen eben eine bestimmte Ausdehnung und Tiefe des Teiches erfordert.

Wir wollen nicht, dass eine Pflanzenart den gesamten Teich dominiert. Wir wollen Vielfalt. Auch so etwas, was die Natur keineswegs fordert. Eine recht gute Methode, die ungehemmte Ausdehnung expansiver Pflanzen wenigstens etwas einzuschränken ist es, die Uferschrägen nicht zu flach und nicht zu steil zu halten (so kommt man auf die 35 Grad) und mit nur sehr wenig Substrat zu bedecken. Wenn man dann die Pflanzebenen nicht komplett um den Teich umlaufend anlegt (also kein "Amphitheater" baut), hat man gute Aussichten, eine Vielfalt verschiedener Pflanzenarten mit unterschiedlichen Bedürfnissen an die Wassertiefe zu erhalten. Expansive Arten können sich nicht von Treppenstufe zu Treppenstufe herunterhangeln oder sind zumindest einfacher auszulichten. Und auch damit kommt man auf eine grössere Wassertiefe.

Ich meine deshalb, dass für einen Naturteich zwar alles ab 40 cm Wassertiefe ausreicht, unter Berücksichtigung unserer menschlichen Bedürfnisse jedoch 80 bis 110 cm günstiger sind. Noch tiefer halte ich nur dann für sinnvoll, wenn man sich absolut freie Wasserfläche erhalten will, denn da wächst kaum noch etwas. Meine persöniche Empfehlung an Dich wäre also: Baue so tief, wie Du es auf Deinem Grundstück gerade noch vertreten magst.

Sauerstoff halte ich in Naturteichen übrigens für ein eher vernachlässigbares Thema. Der Sauerstoffgehalt in Pflanzenteichen (in dem sich dann Amphibien und Insekten von allein ansiedeln) ist niemals kritisch, allenfalls im zeitigen Frühjahr, wenn die im Winter angesammelte Pflanzenmasse zu verrotten beginnt. Dann wissen sich aber auch die Tiere schon wieder zu helfen. Völlig abraten kann ich deshalb nur davon, etwa Sauerstoff über die Luft/Ausströmer einblasen zu wollen: Der Teich wird im Sommer stärker erhitzt und im Winter weiter heruntergekühlt, ausserdem wird das für die Pflanzen unverzichtbare CO2 ausgetrieben. Gleiches gilt im Grundsatz für Bachläufe und ähnlich bewegtes Wasser, das sich der Mensch - auch ich - aber wiederum aus einem menschlichen Bedürfnis heraus "gönnt".

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

ich denke du meinst Carola und nicht mich. 
Deinen Ausführungen habe ich nicht wirklich was hinzu zu fügen.

@ Carola

Wieviel Platz hast du denn ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carola,
damit in einem Naturteich Tiere überwintern können, reichen sicherlich 50 cm Tiefe. BaWü ist zwar groß, aber eine 20cm dicke Eisschicht ist bei uns doch eher selten. __ Schnecken und Libellenlarven gehen in die Tiefe, __ Frösche,__ Kröten und __ Molche überwintern eher selten im Wasser und der Rest der Teichfauna erholt sich im nächsten Jahr wieder. Aber ein "Teich" mit 30cm Wassertiefe ist halt auch nicht unbedingt ein Teich. Wolltest du aber wahrscheinlich eh nicht wissen.
@ Stefan : so schnell verlandet ein "Teich" auch wieder nicht   
Grüsse aus Wertheim, dem TT-Ort
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo Eugen,

da pflichte ich Dir bei, ich wollte auch nicht gesagt haben, dass man da nach ein paar Jahren drüberlaufen kann   .  Mit dem vielleicht wirklich nicht ganz passenden Ausdruck "verlanden" ist die vollständige Besetzung des Flachwasserbereiches bis -15 cm mit Pflanzen gemeint, die ebenso gerne in der nassen Wiese wie im flachen Wasser stehen. Daher die recht schnell (4 - 5 Jahre) zu beobachtende Verringerung der Wassertiefe in diesem Bereich bis 0 oder gar in den Plus-Bereich, die damit einhergehende teilweise Besiedlung der Fläche mit Gras, Quecke, __ Binsen, Klee usw. Der Teich wird optisch einfach kleiner. Wenn dann noch hinzukommt, dass die die Uferschrägen sehr flach angelegt sind (was sehr leicht der Fall ist, wenn man nur auf 50 bis 60 cm Tiefe geht), "verlandet" der Teich selbstverständlich nicht, ich denke aber dass die wenigsten ihm dann die berühmten 15 bis 20 Jahre bis zur Totalrenovierung geben.

Auch mir wird immer wieder einmal gesagt, mein Teich habe unmittelbar nach der Neuanlage deutlich grösser ausgesehen. Natürlich ist richtig, dass allein schon die sich entwickelnden Pflanzen den Teich optisch kleiner werden lassen. Aber die Wasserlinie hat sich eben auch sichtbar in Richtung Teichmitte verschoben...

Was ich ausdrücken wollte: Es war mein voller Ernst, dass ich Tiefen ab 40 cm für durchaus in Ordnung halte. Ich denke allerdings, dass die meisten (Natur-)Teichbesitzer persönliche Vorstellungen haben, die einfacher zu realisieren sind, wenn man dem Teich eine grössere Tiefe spendiert. 

@ Georg

Sorry, natürlich war Carola gemeint...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2004)

@ Georg: Ich habe leider nur höchstens 5-6 qm zur Verfügung.

Eine Teichtiefe von 1 m scheidet da schonmal aus, das wäre ja sonst ein Bombenkrater. Es sollten ja so in etwa 2/3 des Teiches Flachwasserzone sein, und dann irgendwo ein tiefes Loch? 

@ Eugen: Ja, Baden-Württemberg ist groß, ich bin hier allerdings im Nordschwarzwald auf fast 700 m Höhe, was bedeutet, dass die Winter bei uns schon streng sein können. Bei uns in der Nähe ist ein natürlicher See, der oft so zufriert, dass man Schlittschuh darauf laufen kann. Also die Voraussetzungen sind schon etwas extrem... Da bekomme ich dann sicher tiefgefrorene __ Schnecken im Winter...

Ist halt irgendwie schon blöd, wenn ich den __ Libellen einen Platz für die Eiablage zur Verfügung stelle, und es ist schon vorprogrammiert, dass keine einzige überlebt.

Gruß 

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2004)

hi carola,

ich meine das 50-60cm vollkommen ausreichen. bevor dieses bis zum grund durchfriert das dauert.

wenn du einen pflanzennaturteich anlegen willst ist es optimal da du dann eine vielzahl aussuchen kannst.

in der natur sind doch auch viele flache teiche und da gehts auch :razz: 

ich habe meinen teich auf 65 cm und denke das dort nix passiert. :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2004)

Hi Zusammen,

man darf aber halt auch nicht vernachlässigen, dass die ursprüngliche Teichtiefe nicht dauerhaft ist. Wenn man gleich mit 60 cm anfängt, sich vielleicht dann auch noch mit Substrat, Folie und Vlieshöhe verschätzt, wird sich mit den Jahren irgendwann die Tiefe auf vielleicht nur noch 40-50 cm bewegen und - wenns richtig Winter wird, dann ists halt vorbei. Ich hab da lieber etwas mehr Pufferzone und an meinen Grater habe ich mich längst gewöhnt. (Caroline - mein Teich ist 3x5 Meter).


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carola,

Zeichne doch mal den Querschnitt des Wunsch-Teiches.

Der Neigungswinkel sollte nach Stefans Meinung max. 35 Grad betragen damit das Substrat nicht rutscht. Die ereichbare Tiefe ergibt sich dann automatisch. 
Mir haben solche zeichnerischen Planspiele viel gebracht. Nicht zuletzt zu der Erkenntnis, dass ich den Teich größer gemacht habe auf Kosten des Ufergrabens. 

Übrigens sind die selbst auferlegten Beschränkungen (ich habe nur 5-6 qm zur Verfügung) oft nur vorgeschoben. Mann kann den Garten ja auch  völlig umgestalten und erhält so mehr Platz für den Teich. Beete können verlegt oder aufgegeben werden, Bäume geopfert werden usw. Man muss nur Prioritäten setzen. 

Aber ich kenne natürlich deinen Garten nicht. Bei mir spielte weniger der zur Verfügung stehende Platz eine Rolle, sondern viel mehr die Kosten und die Tatsache, dass ich als Mieter damit rechnen muss den Teich eines Tages wieder zuschütten zu müssen.

Also plan mal schön weiter.   :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

hallo carola,

im baugewerbe spricht mann von einer frosttiefe von 80cm. danach richten sich auch alle baumassnahmen aus.

nun aus meiner erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass mein teich vor 8 jahren nur 60cm tiefe hatte und in dem winter bis auf den grund durchgefrohren war. fazit- fischstäbchen ohne umverpackung.
ich habe dann den teich auf 1.20mtr vertieft, etwas größer gemacht, und natürlich etwas steilere wände bekommen. da muß mann halt das ganze nach seinem geschmack gestalten. kannst ja mal den eugen befragen, er hat meine pfütze (so um die 7qm) schon in natura gesehen.

im winter habe ich einen eisfreihalter wegen der faulgase in betrieb und für den sauerstoff sind das __ schilf und die zebrasimse zuständig.

bin auf dein ergebnis gespannt und hoffe du stellts mal ein bild rein- weil ja keiner von neugierig ist- gelle


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carola,

die Amphibien brauchen im Winter Sauerstoff. Bei nur geringen Wassermengen in der Tiefe ist der schnell verbraucht. Willst Du das positiv beeinflussen, kannst Du Fieber- __ Quellmoos in die Tiefenzone werfen (an einen Stein binden und loslassen 8) . Das __ Moos ist wintergrün und produziert Sauerstoff.

Viel Grüße, Uwe


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo Uwe,

wo bekommt man dieses Wundermoos denn her?

Gruß

Carola


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

hi,

ich habe das __ quellmoos beim gärtner gekauft. müßte bei den anderen teichpflanzen stehen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo Carola,

ich bestelle alle Pflanzen bei einem Gärtner, der sich mit Teichpflanzen beschäftigt. Der Name des Mooses ist Fontinalis antipyretica.

Du machst es richtig. Du informierst Dich bereits in der Planungsphase hier im Forum. Mir ist das nicht gelungen (ich kannte noch kein Teichforum, habe nur in Büchern gelesen). 
Ergebnis: Ich habe nun den vom Teichbauer empfohlenen Grobkies im Teich und kann es nicht mehr ändern, weil ein Schutzgitter unter der Oberfläche liegt und ich sonst alle Plflanzen wieder raus reißen müßte.

Viel Spaß weiter in der wohl spannendsten Phase des Teichbaus.

Uwe


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo Gerd,

nicht vergessen, Carola beabsichtigt keinen Fischbesatz, sondern möchte nur, dass die frei zugewanderten Teichbewohner tunlichst überleben. Vor diesem Hintergrund würde ich nicht zu steilen Ufern raten, sondern eine eher geringe Tiefe in Kauf nehmen. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

hallo stefan-



> nicht vergessen, Carola beabsichtigt keinen Fischbesatz



wenns dabei bleibt, stimme ich mit dir überein.

schau mer mal was die zeit so mit sich bringt


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Aug. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

werd jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Habe zwar nur einen kleinen Gartenteich (3qm³, ca. 6m² Grundfläche), trotzdem habe ich eine Tiefe von 80cm hinbekommen. Die Teichwände sind zwar teilweise steil abfallend - ist doch aber egal, Substrat hält auch nicht richtig bei 20 grad. Licht kommt an diese - nicht mit Substrat bedeckte Folie - nur wenig, aufgrund vieler Schwimmpflanzen, Seerosenblätter usw. . Ich wohne am Rand des Erzgebirges (ca. 500m Höhe), trotzdem bildet sich im Winter nur eine maximal 10cm dicke Eisschicht. Täglich werden die 2 Styropor-Eisfreihalter überprüft - Vorsicht wenn Schnee diese überdeckt, taut und wieder gefriert, falls kein "Faulgasrohr vorhanden". Alle 2 Wochen gebe ich O2-Pulver hinzu - nur als Vorsichtsmaßnahme. Vorsicht, nicht mit Gewalt versuchen Eis aufzubrechen, mit warmem Wasser kommt man sehr weit.

Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Aug. 2004)

Noch was. Den Teichrand habe ich folgendermaßen gestaltet. Sieht zwar nicht sehr naturnah aus, ist aber sehr "tierfreundlich", auch für badende Vögel. Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, daß kleine Teiche häufig auf Dauer nicht naturnah sein können, da es hier extrem schwierig ist (u.a. aufgrund der geringen Wassermenge) ein biologisches Gleichgewicht herzustellen und ohne Hilfsmittel auszukommen (zb. Teichfilter, Pumpe.....).

mfg Sebastian


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Sebastian,

da kann ich nur beipflichten: Das sieht in keiner Weise naturnah aus - allerdings ist der Teich auch neu angelegt, die Pflanzen dürften sich noch entwickeln.  Mal sehen, was in ein bis zwei Jahren ist. So aber frage ich mich, was bezweckt ist. Bei 6 Quadratmetern muss der Teichrand durchaus nicht so steril angelegt werden, obwohl die Fläche wirklich ausserordentlich knapp ist.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg dabei.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

ja der Teich wurde erst dieses Frühjahr umgestaltet - die Pflanzen werden sich noch entwickeln. Hab mal in dein Album geschaut. Du hast Deinen Teich wirklich sehr schön angelegt. Hätten meine Eltern auch so ein großes Grundstück ......... . Naja ich muß das Beste daraus machen.

mfg Sebastian


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Sebastian,

bei einem kleineren Teich ist alles schwieriger, ich weiss. Ich bin allerdings der festen Überzeugung, dass ein kleiner Teich kein Grund ist, auf Naturnähe zu verzichten: Schwierig wird es immer nur, wenn man alles auf einmal will: Naturnähe, viele Fische, grosse Tiefe, kristallklares Wasser... Da hilft nur, Prioritäten zu setzen und etwas länger zu tüfteln als bei einem grösseren Teich. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

